

Dawn of a Revolution (2013) - wkcamp
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2013/09/dawn-of-a-revolution

======
NickHaflinger
The man is a visionary who - like Moses coming down from the mountain - single
handed introduced desktop computing to the world. /s

